# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Θάσος ΙΙΙ [Thassos III, Πάραλος ΙΙ]

## Diaylos

Η φωτο που χρωσταγα κ δεν ειχα καταφερει να ανεβασω.
Ενα ευχαριστω στο φιλο LEO που μου δωσε οδηγιες να 
ανεβασω φωτο!
ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ λοιπον!!
Have fun..

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PΑRALOS II στην σαλαμινα


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69422


Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos @@@ & Apostolos

----------


## Diaylos

ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΑΤΡΕΙΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΜΦΙΠΛΩΡΩΝ!
ΕΝΑ ΑΠ ΤΑ ΤΕΡΑΤΑ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΑ ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ..
HAVE FUN!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70434

----------


## IONIAN STAR

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ. Η φοτο αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους αμφιπλωρους φιλους !!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε μια φοτο ακομη για σενα φιλε Παντελη !!

----------


## pantelis2009

*Πάραλος ΙΙ....26/10/2010.* Μερικά στοιχεία του όπως δημοσιεύτηκαν απο μένα στο περιοδικό Ε τεύχος 185 Σεπτέμριος 2008.
Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Nissos Mykonos, costaser, panagiotis78, Tasos@@@, noulos, LEO, BEN BRUCE, JIMMARG75, T.S.S APOLLON, DeepBlue, laz94, Κάρολος, Γιάννης Τ, Φανούλα, mastrokostas, leo85, CORFU, Appia_1978, John85, takiskofinas, joyrider, IONIAN STAR, GameManiacGR,  Diaylos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου

Δύο χρόνια μετά την καθέλκυση του ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ – TAMBOR II το οποίο πουλήθηκε πριν γίνει καλά-καλά η καθέλκυση του και τώρα κάνει δρομολόγια στην Costa Rica (βλ. Ε τεύχος 162) οι πλοιοκτήτες Παναγιώτης Βιλλιώτης και Γιάννης Κανακάκης ετοίμασαν το *Πάραλος ΙΙ.* 
Η κατασκευή του ξεκίνησε στις 01/07/2007 και η καθέλκυση του έγινε 23/06/2008 στις 11.30. Τον αγιασμό της καθέλκυσης τέλεσε ο πατήρ Στυλιανός Χουλάκης,  παρουσία πολλών φίλων και συγγενών. Ναυπηγός του είναι ο κ. Νικόλαος Πετυχάκης και κατασκευαστές ο κ. Απόστολος Μιχαήλ και ο κ. Βασίλης Φράτης. 
Το *Πάραλος ΙΙ* με Ν.Π. 11589 είναι το μεγαλύτερο αμφίδρομο ferry boat σε μήκος, στην γραμμή Παλούκια – Πέραμα. Με μήκος 100 μέτρα, πλάτος 18 μέτρα και βύθισμα 2 μέτρα, η χωρητικότητα του είναι: 140 Ι.Χ στο επάνω deck, 40 Ι.Χ στο κατάμπαρο και έχει πρωτόκολλο για 500 επιβάτες. Η πρόωση του γίνεται με 4 μηχανές Caterpillar type 4412 που αποδίδουν συνολικά 2012 HP και ελικοπηδάλια της Ολλανδικής εταιρείας VETH. Στα δοκιμαστικά έπιασε 14 μίλια. 
Ανεβαίνοντας στο κλιματιζόμενο διαμπερές σαλόνι του *Πάραλος ΙΙ* η πολυτέλεια που υπάρχει σε κάνει να αλλάξεις διάθεση. Όλα μέσα στο σαλόνι είναι φτιαγμένα από ξύλο κερασιάς, ενώ το δάπεδο είναι ντυμένο με μπεζ και καφέ πλακάκι που δίνει λάμψη και καθαριότητα στο σαλόνι. Πλώρα και …. πλώρα θα βρείτε τραπεζάκια με άνετες πολυθρόνες ενώ στο υπόλοιπο σαλόνι θα βρείτε άνετους καναπέδες, γι΄ αυτό το … μικρό σας ταξίδι.  Το Bar άψογα εναρμονισμένο με το χώρο είναι και αυτό  κατασκευασμένο από ξύλο κερασιάς και inox ενώ ο πάγκος είναι φτιαγμένος από Corian. Είναι ένα πρωτοποριακό υλικό το οποίο οι πλοιοκτήτες έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει και στους νιπτήρες των W.C. με άριστα αποτελέσματα, στεγανότητα και φινέτσα. 
Οι πλοιοκτήτες για χάρη του ονόματος που φέρει το πλοίο τους άλλαξαν το σήμα τους και σχεδίασαν μία υπέροχη διήρη, η οποία τοποθετήθηκε στον καθρέπτη κάτω από το Bar ώστε να φαίνετε από παντού. 
Το πλήρωμα του *Πάραλος ΙΙ* το αποτελούν οι: Καπετάνιος Μιχαήλ (πλοίαρχος), Μικεδάκης Κώστας (Α΄ μηχανικός), Κοφινάς Γιώργος και Περίδης Παύλος (ναύτες), Βιλλιώτης Λευτέρης (βοηθ. Μηχανής) και Ασκητής Ζήσης (ναυτόπαις). 
Εύχομαι σε όλους καλά ταξίδια. 


ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ 411 26-10-2010.jpg

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ 412 26-10-2010.jpg

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ 413 26-10-2010.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή για την αφιέρωση.Ωραίες φωτογραφίες ενός ωραίου αμφίπλωρου!

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν σ' ενδιαφέρουν τα στοιχεία, έχω ανεβάσει και σε άλλα. Ψάχτω :Wink:

----------


## leo85

Πάραλος ΙΙ στο πέραμα στις 23-12-2012,

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ 23-12-2012 01.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ ΤΟ 2009 ειδικα αφιερωμενη στους pantelis 2009 @ leo 85

109.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε BEN BRUCE.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ και γω φίλε Κώστα.
Πάραλος ΙΙ ....22/06/2008 μία μέρα πριν το μπανάκι του. Για σένα και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ 351.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απόπλους από τα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας, σε δρομολόγιο προς το Πέραμα. Να παρατηρήσουμε το όμορφο σχέδιο στον καταπέλτη (μωρέ τι μου θυμίζει, τι μου θυμίζει, μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει ???), που υπάρχει όμως αποτυπωμένο μόνο στην μία "πλευρά" του αμφίπλωρου, ίσως για να υποδηλώνει την "πλώρη" ???

Τα παρα πάνω τα έγραψες σε άλλο θέμα, αλλά εκεί ......δεν χαλάω μελάνι  για να απαντήσω. Απάντηση λοιπόν εδώ.
Φίλε Espresso Venezia να ήταν η ζήλια ψώρα........... Να τη σου θυμίζει. Πήραμε τα σχέδια απο το Ωκυρρόη, είδαμε ότι ο Ποσειδώνας έχει στην πλώρη .....τον Ποσειδώνα και το Πάραλος στον καθρέπτη τη διήρη (και τα δύο πλοία του Βιλλιώτη) και το .....κολλήσαμε.
Ας δούμε το Πάραλος σε ένα δρομολόγιο του. Για σένα και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ 414 13-08-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σε λίγες μέρες το Πάραλος ΙΙ κλείνει 5 χρόνια απο την καθέλκυση του και έμαθα ότι πουλήθηκε εκεί που πήγε και το Πάραλος- Τambor II, δηλαδή στην Κόστα Ρίκα. ¶ρα θα συνταξιδεύει με το αδελφάκι του. 
Μένει να δούμε σε πιο ναυπηγείο θα κάνει τη μετατροπή που έγινε και στο πρώτο Πάραλος, δηλαδή να κοπούν τα μαγαζιά, να σχηματιστή το σκαλοπάτι των 30-40 εκατοστών που θα εφαρμόζει η ράμπα τους, ασανσέρ και αν θα φτιάξουν τραπεζάκια και bar στο άνω deck όπως έκαναν στο πρώτο.
Ας δούμε το ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ όταν έκανε τη συντήρηση του στις 12-11-2012 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ 429 12-11-2012.jpg
Όταν μάθω περισσότερα .....τα ξανα λέμε. :Fat:

----------


## leo85

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή για τα νέα του Πάραλος πάει και αυτό..........

Ο Πάραλος στο πέραμα τον Απρίλιο του 2012 

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ12-04-2012.gif

----------


## Diaylos

pantelis2009 μαλλον δε μας τα λες καλα! Το βαπορι ειναι εδω κ θα συνεχισει να ειναι,οποτε κουνια που σε κουναγε!Πρωτα μαθαινουμε κατι εγκυρο κ βεβαιο κ μετα το αναρτιζουμε!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> pantelis2009 μαλλον δε μας τα λες καλα! Το βαπορι  ειναι εδω κ θα συνεχισει να ειναι,οποτε κουνια που σε κουναγε!Πρωτα  μαθαινουμε κατι εγκυρο κ βεβαιο κ μετα το αναρτιζουμε!


Μάλλον εσύ φίλε μου δεν μας τα λες καλά. Κατ' αρχάς εδώ βρισκόμαστε και γράφουμε ερασιτεχνικά σε ένα φόρουμ, και όχι ειδήσεις για κάποιο ειδησεογραφικό πρακτορείο (που εκεί τις πιό πολλές φορές, επαγγελματίες δημοσιογράφοι γράφουν γενικώς και αορίστως επικαλούμενοι πληροφορίες από "κύκλους" ή "καλά ενημερωμένες πηγές").

Κατόπιν, ε και τι έγινε που _"Το βαπορι ειναι εδω κ θα συνεχισει να ειναι"_, τι σημαίνει αυτό ??? Πως αποκλείεις την εκδοχή να ήταν πράγματι έγκυρη η πληροφορία που μετέφερε ο Παντελής, και κατόπιν για τον ένα ή άλλο λόγο να αθετήθηκε η συμφωνία ή να μην υπήρξε κατάληξη στις συζητήσεις και να χάλασε -κοινώς- η δουλειά ??? Πρώτη φορά είναι ή μήπως η τελευταία που συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο ??? Ακόμα, το _"εγκυρο κ βεβαιο"_ πως ακριβώς το ...εννοείς ??? Εδώ έχουμε δει περιπτώσεις πλοίων να πωλούνται, να μετονομάζονται και να υψώνουν ξένη σημαία (π.χ. ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ - ΔΩΡΑ Π) και τελικά να παραμένουν εδώ μετά από ακύρωση της πώλησης. Δηλαδή τι θα πρέπει να γίνει, να περιμένουμε πρώτα να φύγει το πλοίο, να φτάσει και στον προορισμό του στο εξωτερικό και .....μετά να γράψουμε ότι πουλήθηκε, δια να είμεθα ..."έγκυροι και βέβαιοι" ???  

Τέλος, δεν είναι κακό να προσέχεις λίγο τις εκφράσεις σου. Το _"κουνια που σε κουναγε"_ και απρεπές είναι και σαφώς δηλώνει ότι γράφεις με εμπάθεια (γιατί άραγε, έχεις προσωπικά συμφέροντα ???).

----------


## Diaylos

Ακριβως, συμφωνω σε ολα οσα ειπες φιλε μου.
Επειδη ειμαστε ερασιτεχνες λοιπον κ εδω γραφουμε για ''χομπυ'' , τα διαβαζουν αυτα κ ανθρωποι που ειναι στελεχοι, πλοιοκτητες κ πληρωματα.
Κυριως ομως τα πληρωματα ποναει πολυ που θα χασουν τη δουλεια ,τους ενω εσυ το κανεις για χομπυ αυτο κ την αλλη μερα θα εχεις δουλεια! Καλο θα ειναι λοιπον να μη χαιρομαστε
με τις πωλησεις γιατι αλλοι σιγουρα θα κλαινε!
Οσο γι αυτο που ειπες οτι εχω συμφεροντα εισαι γελασμενος. Αν ειχα καποιο συμφερον μαλλον θα χαιρομουν αν ειχε πουληθει το πλοιο κ οι λογοι οικονομικοι! Ομως δεν εχω κανενα τετοιο λογω για να χαρω.
Μονο κ μονο τα πληρωματα σκεφτομαι που θα μπουν στο μακρυ καταλογο της ανεργιας κ τιποτε αλλο! Ευχομαι ουτε εσυ ,αλλακανενας να μη μεινει απο δουλεια αυτους τους δυσκολους καιρους που ολοι μας
ζουμε!
Οσοι ειναι πληρωματα κ μπαινουν κ διαβαζουν εδω ολα αυτα ,σιγουρα τους καλυπτω με τα οσα γραφω κ οσα εννοω!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ....τα  διαβαζουν αυτα κ ανθρωποι που ειναι στελεχοι, πλοιοκτητες κ πληρωματα.


Φίλε μου, σε παρακαλώ τώρα, μην κοροιδευόμαστε μεταξύ μας..... Δηλαδή τα στελέχη και πολύ περισσότερο οι πλοιοκτήτες μίας εταιρείας διαβάζουν τα φόρουμ για να μάθουν .....αν πουλήθηκε ή όχι το πλοίο τους ??? Ή το πλήρωμα ενός πορθμείου, αν διαβάσει εδώ περί σεναρίων πώλησης, δεν μπορεί ευκολότατα να το διασταυρώσει μέσω των ...στελεχών ή του πλοιοκτήτη ??? Αστεία πράγματα.....      




> Καλο θα ειναι λοιπον να μη χαιρομαστε με τις πωλησεις γιατι αλλοι σιγουρα θα κλαινε!


Είδες κανέναν να χάρηκε στην οποιαδήποτε πώληση πλοίου ??? Που, σε ποιό ποστ, σε ποιό θέμα ??? Εκτός πια κι αν εννοείς ότι όταν κάποιος αναφέρεται σε πώληση πλοίου, αυτόματα χαίρεται για την πώληση αυτή και για τις δουλειές που θα χάσουν τα μέλη του πληρώματος. Άμα είναι έτσι, από εδώ και πέρα όταν κάποιος αναφέρεται σε πληροφορία για πώληση πλοίου, να μην παραλείπει οπωσδήποτε να αναφέρει και τα αυτονόητα, την βαθυτάτη λύπη δηλαδή που αισθάνεται, μπας και κάποιος νομίσει ότι .....χάρηκε (και πάλι αστεία πράγματα).

Εκτός πάντως από την ευκολοτάτη και συγκινητική ομολογουμένως απάντηση του στυλ : _"εγώ ότι είπα το είπα για τα πληρώματα που απολύονται"_ (λες και εμείς χαιρόμαστε...), δεν είδα να απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα που σου έθεσα, και αφορούν το πότε μία πληροφορία είναι κατά την γνώμη σου _"έγκυρη και βέβαιη"_ και άρα δημοσιοποιήσιμη, ούτε για το αν θεωρείς απίθανο το να ματαιωθεί - ακυρωθεί τελικά μία πώληση. Τα δύσκολα τα απέφυγες ...επιμελώς !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Σου απάντησε απ' ότι βλέπεις "κατάλληλα" άλλος φίλος απο το forum και δεν χρειάστηκε .....να απαντήσω εγώ.
Αλλά στις ερωτήσεις του, δεν απάντησες και κρύφτηκες "επιμελώς" πίσω απο το δάκτυλο σου.
Δεν νομίζω κανείς να έχει αμφισβητήσει τόσο καιρό, τις πληροφορίες που έχω ανεβάσει. Δεν βλέπω όμως να έχεις κάνει και εσύ το ίδιο (γιατί σχεδόν μαζί γραφτήκαμε) δηλαδή να ανεβάσεις πληροφορίες και φωτο.
Τώρα που θα σταματήσω να γράφω, ελπίζω να είσαι εσύ που θα δίνεις τις "έγκυρες" πληροφορίες........και άμα με το καλό ξαναγυρίσω στο forum να τις βρώ και να τις διαβάσω.

----------


## Diaylos

Απαντησα κ οποιος καταλαβε - καταλαβε! 
Δεν απεφυγα τπτ κ δε κρυβομαι πισω απο κανενα δακτυλο ουτε δικο μου ουτε κανενα αλλου!
Το να πωλειται ενα πλοιο κ εμεις εδω απλα να κανουμε κουβεντα για το που κ πως πουληθηκε ομως 
ενω μενουν ανεργοι ναυτικοι δεν ειναι σωστο!
Δε θα ξανα απαντησω σε τπτ μονο θα ευχηθω να μη μεινει κανεις ανεργος!

----------


## sylver23

Φίλε μου ή δεν καταλαβαίνουμε τί λες ή αυτά που λες δεν έχουν νόημα. Το αν γραφτεί ότι πουλήθηκε ένα πλοίο ή όχι θα αλλάξει κάτι; Πέρα από αυτό όπως λες δεν πουλήθηκε οπότε γιατί έχεις καημό για τους ναυτικούς του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου αφού όπως λες δεν θα μείνουν άνεργοι;
Εκτός και αν όταν λέει ο Παντελής ότι θα πουληθεί ένα πλοίο, για να μην βγει λάθος το πουλάνε..

Ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο και εκφράσεις του στυλ ''κούνια που σε κούναγε'' να λείπουν.
Πάμε παρακάτω, ευχαριστώ

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα ίδια Παντελάκι μου τα ίδια Παντελή μου.
Σε μία άφιξη στα Παλούκια.

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ 442 23-06-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρέπει να ομολογήσω πάντως .....Παντελάκι μου (!!!) πως όταν μας είχες μεταφέρει την πληροφορία περί πώλησης του _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ_ στην Κόστα Ρίκα, στην ίδια χώρα που είχε πουληθεί και το πρώτο _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ_ (κατόπιν _TAMBOR II_), μου είχε ακουστεί λίγο περίεργο.

Και αυτό γιατί πριν δύο χρόνια, το 2011, η εταιρεία (Naviera Tambor) στην Κόστα Ρίκα που είχε αγοράσει το αμφίπλωρο, κατασκεύασε σε ναυπηγείο του Περού και πάνω στα "χνάρια" του _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ - TAMBOR II_ (IMO 9407732), το πανομοιότυπο _TAMBOR III_ (ΙΜΟ 9620839) το οποίο μπορούμε να δούμε σε _μία_, _δύο_, φωτό από το flickr.

Για ποιό λόγο, από την στιγμή που η Naviera Tambor είχε μάθει και εφαρμόσει το .....κόλπο (copy - paste), να ξαναερχόταν στην χώρα μας για να αγοράσει αμφίπλωρο ??? Εκτός βέβαια αν για το _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ_ ενδιαφερόταν άλλη εταιρεία από την Κόστα Ρίκα, ή δεν μείνανε ευχαριστημένοι από την ποιότητα κατασκευής στο Περού του _TAMBOR III_ (όλα είναι πιθανά).

----------


## pantelis2009

το .....κόλπο (copy - paste) φίλε Γιώργο...όπως καλά ξέρεις το έχουν εφαρμόση πολλοί. Αυτή η πληροφορία μου είχε έλθει ......και την ανέφερα.
Τώρα τι δεν πήγε καλά............

----------


## sl500

Σωστός ο φίλος καραβολάτρης Pantelis 2009.
Καλό θα ήταν βέβαια να συνεχίσει να γράφει , όπως κάνει με συνέπεια και τεράστιο κόπο τόσα χρόνια , για όλους εμάς που εκτιμούμε την προσφορά του στο forum!

----------


## SteliosK

*Πάραλος ΙΙ* 
19/04/14
DSC_0445.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Σωστός ο φίλος καραβολάτρης Pantelis 2009.
> Καλό θα ήταν βέβαια να συνεχίσει να γράφει , όπως κάνει με συνέπεια και τεράστιο κόπο τόσα χρόνια , για όλους εμάς που εκτιμούμε την προσφορά του στο forum!


Ναι αλλά δεν βλέπω να συνεχίζετε να γράφετε.........γιατί???????? Για να βλέπω κίνηση στα θέματα. :Fat: 
Το ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ στις 03-10-2013 με καλή ταχύτητα που σήμερα πλέον δεν βλέπουμε, εκτός και αν είναι Σ-Κ που τρέχουν και δεν προλαβαίνουν. 

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ 454 03-10-2013.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ  ΙΙ

DSC_1933.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Είχα μάθει ότι την Δευτέρα 05/01 θα έβγαινε για συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, στο fb απ' ότι άκουσα έλεγαν ότι θα βγει σήμερα 07/01 και δεν βγήκε.
Πριν από λίγο έμαθα 2 ειδήσεις: α) ότι βρίσκονται άνθρωποι της ΑΝΕΘ επάνω του και ότι πουλήθηκε σε εκείνους και 
β) λόγο του ότι υπάρχει έτοιμο το κατάμπαρο και στη Θάσο θα χρησιμοποιείται.... πρέπει να μεγαλώσει το σαλόνι του, γιατί το σαλόνι είχε κατασκευαστεί έτσι ώστε να μην χρησιμοποιείται το κατάμπαρο, που έτσι και αλλιώς εδώ δεν χρησιμοποιείται.
Όπως μου εξήγησαν το σαλόνι καταλαμβάνει χώρο ανάλογο σε ποσοστό με αυτόν που καταλαμβάνει το γκαράζ του πλοίου.
Μένει να δούμε πόσο αξιόλογη είναι .....η πηγή μου, που θα κάνει τη μετασκευή  και αυτό θα το μάθω σύντομα.
Ας δούμε το Πάραλος ΙΙ φωτογραφημένο από την Παναγία του Καματερό ένα χρόνο πριν.

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ 459 22-02-2014.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Οι πληροφορίες σου είναι σωστές όσον αφορά την ΑΝΕΘ

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως μας έχει συνηθίσει η ΑΝΕΘ πιστεύω ότι όταν βγει για τη συντήρηση του .....και άν κάνει τη μετατροπή που λέω, θα δούμε και αλλαγή στο όνομα σε *Θάσος ΙΙΙ*. Κάτι ανάλογο είχε κάνει στο Θάσος ΙΙ (e.x Φιλόθεος) όταν έκανε τις μετατροπές που χρειαζόταν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όπως μας έχει συνηθίσει η ΑΝΕΘ πιστεύω ότι όταν βγει για τη συντήρηση του .....και αν κάνει τη μετατροπή που λέω, θα δούμε και αλλαγή στο όνομα σε *Θάσος ΙΙΙ*.


Ε ναι, είναι απόλυτα βέβαιο (εκτός πια και αν η ΑΝΕΘ αλλάξει τον επί 50ετίας τρόπο ονομασίας των πλοίων της) ότι το πλοίο θα μετονομασθεί σε _ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ_, όνομα που έφερε παλαιότερα και επί σειρά ετών το πρώην ΑΜΦΙΠΟΛΙΣ και νυν JOSHUA στην Καραιβική.

Κατά τα άλλα, τι να πω...... Για να αγοράζεται ένα παλαιότερο αμφίπλωρο (όσο μπορεί να λέγεται "παλαιό" ένα πλοίο επταετίας) και να κατασκευάζεται και ένα νέο, προφανώς οι γραμμές που συνδέουν την Θάσο με την ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα δούλεψαν καλά το περασμένο καλοκαίρι, και αναμένεται να δουλέψουν καλύτερα τα επόμενα. Μακάρι, αυτά είναι καλά και ευχάριστα νέα, μακάρι να υπάρχει δουλειά και για τις τρεις εταιρείες που δουλεύουν στο νήσι, και μακάρι τέτοια νέα να μάθουμε και για άλλες γραμμές στην χώρα μας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Πάραλος ΙΙ άρχισε σήμερα να λειτουργεί το AIS του και να γράφει προορισμός Πέραμα. Απ' ότι έμαθα ήδη το πλήρωμα που θα το παραλάβει από τη Θάσο έχει έλθει. Αφού το Αγία Βαρβάρα τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του .....μάλλον σε λίγο θα το δούμε να πηγαίνει προς το ναυπηγείο για την συντήρηση του ......και ποιος ξέρει για τι άλλο. Ίδωμεν.
Εδώ μία παλαιά κατάπλωρη όταν έκανε δρομολόγια Παλούκια-Πέραμα.

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ 453 03-10-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η σημερινές πληροφορίες γιατί πέρασα από το πλοίο και είδα παλαιούς φίλους .........λένε ότι σήμερα έγινε η ναυτολογήσει του πληρώματος και αύριο θα φύγουν για τη δεξαμενή της Ελευσίνας όπου θα κάνει τη συντήρηση του και την αλλαγή στο όνομα και τα χρώματα. Μεγάλωμα για το χώρο των επιβατών που είχα .....ακούσει, δεν θα γίνει. Καλή συνέχεια στο πλήρωμα και το πλοίο. 

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ 461 21-01-2015.jpg 
Εδώ σε σημερινή του φωτογραφία.

----------


## tsakonis

Καλημέρα στην παρέα , το πλοίο έχει μετονομασθεί σε ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ

----------


## pantelis2009

> Καλημέρα στην παρέα , το πλοίο έχει μετονομασθεί σε ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ


Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε Τάσο. Αλλά η ονομασία στο AIS του πλοίου έγινε το τελευταίο μισάωρο, γιατί το πρωί ήταν με το παλαιό όνομα.
Παρακαλώ τους υπεύθυνους να αλλάξουν το όνομα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον το όνομα Πάραλος ΙΙ είναι σβησμένο με μπογιά και πάνω απ' αυτό με μπλε μπογιά είναι γραμμένο το THASSOS III.
Καλορίζικο το όνομα και ελπίζω από Δευτέρα που θα μπούν δεξαμενή ....να γραφτεί το όνομα κανονικά.
Δυστυχώς δεν είχα μαζί μου τη φωτογραφική μηχανή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι στις 13.50 μ.μ το Θάσος ΙΙΙ (e.x Πάραλος ΙΙ) σήκωσε ......καταπέλτη για τελευταία φορά από Σαλαμίνα και πήγε στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας, για να κάνει το μπανάκι του και μάλλον να αλλάξει και χρώματα. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
Εδώ σε σημερινή του πόζα την ώρα που έφευγε με το νέο του όνομα.

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ 466 26-01-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι σήμερα το πρωί μπήκε στη δεξαμενή. Καλές δουλειές.

----------


## pantelis2009

Την Δευτέρα 02/02 έπεσε το Θάσος ΙΙΙ από τη δεξαμενή της Ελευσίνας και έχει δέσει στο λιμανάκι πίσω απ' αυτές.
Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι αν ο καιρός το επιτρέψει .....θα φύγουν αύριο μαζί με το Θάσος ΙΙ που τελείωσε και αυτό σήμερα το δεξαμενισμό του. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλοία και πληρώματα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θάσος ΙΙΙ πριν από μισή ώρα περίπου έφυγε από Ελευσίνα και τώρα περνά μπροστά από τις δεξαμενές του Περάματος με 11, 4 μίλια και προορισμό την όμορφη Θάσο. 
Εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο και καλώς να δεχθούν αύριο το μεσημέρι το νέο τους απόκτημα.
Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι όλο το πλοίο έχει γίνει άσπρο δηλαδή το χρώμα .....φάβα που είχε και τα παλαιά σινιάλα έχουν φύγει και στη Θάσο θα μπουν τα νέα του σινιάλα και θα βαφτεί μπλε, όπως τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της εταιρείας.
Υπό άλλες συνθήκες .....επειδή ήξερα από τις 07.15 π.μ. ότι θα φύγει, θα είχα πάει στο Καματερό και θα το είχα φωτογραφήσει τώρα που πέρναγε, αλλά.......η υγεία μου θέλει ακόμη προσοχή. :Apologetic: 
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στις 26/01 όταν είχε γράψει το νέο του όνομα και ήταν ακόμη στα Παλούκια.

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ ΙΙ 463 26-01-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όταν δεν έχεις ο ίδιος οπτική επαφή, αλλά η πληροφορία έρχεται μέσο φίλου, απλά ...την γράφεις και ελπίζεις να είναι σωστή.
Σήμερα όμως από φίλο που πέρασε το πρωί Θάσο-Κεραμωτή επιστρέφοντας Αθήνα και μου έστειλε φωτο ....βλέπω άλλα πράγματα απ' αυτά που έγραψα στο προηγούμενο ποστ. Ας τα πάρουμε όμως από την αρχή.
Κατ' αρχάς το Θάσος ΙΙΙ (e.x. Πάραλος ΙΙ) δεν πήγε καθόλου στη Θάσο, αλλά πήγε απ' ευθείας στη Κεραμωτή, νομίζω ότι λόγο καιρικών συνθηκών ήταν πιο σίγουρα να δέσει στην Κεραμωτή. Ας μας πουν και οι φίλοι από τη Θάσο για σίγουρα.
Παρακολουθώντας την φωτο βλέπω: α) το όνομα παρέμεινε προχειρογραμμένο και δεν έφυγε το παλαιό. Κρίμα, περίμενα να είχε γίνει αυτή η αλλαγή αμέσως όπως έγινε στο Θάσος ΙΙ ( e.x Φιλόθεος).
β) το χρώμα φάβα πάνω από την ίσαλο έμεινε, αλλά πάνω από τη μουράβια απλά ξεκίνησε το μπλε και θα βαφεί το υπόλοιπο στη Θάσο
γ) το παλαιό σήμα με την τριήρη που υπήρχε στη μετόπη κάτω από το Bar δεν κόπηκε ...απλά βάφτηκε άσπρο.
(πιστεύω ότι αν έφευγε η τριήρη και τα παλαιά γράμματα από το όνομα, θα έδινε μία άλλη χάρη για τους ντόπιους) 
δ) οι μετόπες πάνω από το Bar, πάνω από το χώρο με τις κουκέτες και πάνω από τη γέφυρα που ήταν σε χρώμα ...φάβα, πλέον έχουν γίνει μπλε και 
ε) απ' ότι βλέπω έχουν προστεθεί και βαρελάκια. Καλή συνέχεια και καλά τελειώματα στις εργασίες που απομένουν.
Ας δούμε το Θάσος ΙΙΙ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στην Κεραμωτή. Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ 16 09-02-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Κατ' αρχάς το Θάσος ΙΙΙ (e.x. Πάραλος ΙΙ) δεν πήγε καθόλου στη Θάσο, αλλά πήγε απ' ευθείας στη Κεραμωτή, νομίζω ότι λόγο καιρικών συνθηκών ήταν πιο σίγουρα να δέσει στην Κεραμωτή. Ας μας πουν και οι φίλοι από τη Θάσο για σίγουρα.


Σωστά, πήγε απ' ευθείας Κεραμωτή όπου έδεσε στις 12.00 χθες Κυριακή. Δεν νομίζω όμως αυτό να έγινε λόγω καιρικών συνθηκών (το ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙ που ήταν μία ώρα πίσω του έδεσε στην Θάσο, στον Λιμένα) αλλά λόγω του ότι όπως είδαμε στη φωτό δεν είναι έτοιμο ακόμα ούτε καν χρωματικά. Πιθανόν η εταιρεία του να θέλει πρώτα να το ετοιμάσει πριν το παρουσιάσει και επίσημα στην Θάσο, και εξ άλλου δεν γνωρίζουμε αν έχει πάρει καν ακόμα έγκριση για να ενταχτεί σε κανονικά δρομολόγια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θάσος ΙΙΙ έφυγε από Κεραμωτή και όπως δείχνει το AIS του είναι στον Πρίνο. Καμιά φωτο όπως για να δούμε πως το έβαψαν εξωτερικά και αν μπήκαν τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΘ ....δεν μας έβαλαν οι φίλοι από τη Θάσο.
Αλλά έννοια σας και μετά το Πάσχα που θα ανέβω με τον Άγιο Παντελεήμων και θα κατέβω με το Θάσος VI .........δεν θα αφήσω τίποτε που να μην το φωτογραφήσω.  :Fat: 
Εδώ το ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ στις 09-02-2015 όταν είχε φτάσει Κεραμωτή.

ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ 11 09-02-2015.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

Εκλεισε η δουλεια με τα δυο πλοια δλδ ;;;;

----------


## pantelis2009

Ναι φίλε μου η δουλειά έχει κλείσει.

----------


## naftaki

θα ερθεις και βολτα με το παναγια θασου.δεν νοειται να μιν περασεις και απο μας για φωτο

----------


## pantelis2009

Για δοκιμαστικό από το πρωί το πλοίο και κάποια στιγμή έπιασε 11 μίλια. 
Φίλε naftaki δεν ξέρω ακόμη πόσες μέρες θα μείνουμε στη Θάσο (αν μείνουμε) και αν θα πάμε Πρίνο ή Λιμένα, αλλά εγώ δεν θα έχω αμάξι για βόλτες, οπότε όσοι ........πιστοί προσέλθετε και γω θέλω να δω παλαιούς φίλους και να γνωρίσω νέους.
Αλλά ανεβάζεται και καμία φωτο ρε παιδιά. :Apologetic:

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού δεν ανεβάζεται ......μου στέλνουν φίλοι που έρχονται για δουλειές στη Θάσο και ξέρουν την .....τρέλα μου.
Το Θάσος ΙΙΙ σήμερα στον Πρίνο, απ' ότι βλέπω ακόμη ....φάβα παραμένει το χρώμα του και τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΘ δεν έχουν μπει.  :Apologetic: 

ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ 21 20-03-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Αμφιβολίες_ για το αν το πλοίο θα μπει άμεσα σε δρομολόγια και όχι από την νέα δρομολογιακή περίοδο (Νοέμβρη 2015).

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

Νεες φωτο του πλοιου βρηκα απο εδω
http://thesshipping.blogspot.gr/2015...assos-iii.html

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ φωτογραφημένο στις 21-04-2015 στον Πρίνο που βρίσκεται. 

ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ 26 21-04-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ομόφωνα θετική απάντηση από το ΣΑΣ στο αίτημα δρομολόγησης του πλοίου στην γραμμή Κεραμωτής - Λιμένα Θάσου από 1 Ιουνίου 2015.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Θάσος ΙΙΙ πλέον με τα χρώματα και τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΘ στις μπάντες, φωτογραφημένο στον Πρίνο στις 26/05.
Όπως λέει και ο Γιώργος παραπάνω από χθες πρέπει να έχει ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια. 
Εύχομαι στην εταιρεία και το πλήρωμα καλά ταξίδια.

ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ 31 26-05-2015.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΤΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ. ΤΗΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΗΡΘΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΙΝΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΛΙΜΕΝΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΓΙΟΡΤΗ ΑΠΟ "ΚΟΡΝΑΡΙΖΜΑΤΑ". ΣΤΑ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ 4 ΜΕ 5 ΣΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΓΥΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΔΕΣΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ. ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ.

----------


## bosses

Αυριο με το καλο ξεκιναει τα δρομολογια καλη αρχη και καλα ταξιδια.

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

ΑΠΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΘΑΣΟΣ ΚΕΡΑΜΩΤΗ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ

----------


## pantelis2009

Στις 10.00 π.μ  ξεκίνησε το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο το Θάσος ΙΙΙ, καλοτάξιδο να είναι και να αποδώσει τα μέγιστα στη νέα του εταιρεία.
Εδώ λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει, φορτώνοντας τα φορτηγά.

ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ 32 05-06-2015.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΤΗΣ

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ Η ΑΝΕΘ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΤΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΡΙΘΜΟ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ...ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΙΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΙΙ... ΤΟ Ι ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΒΗΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ. ΔΥΟ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΗ.

----------


## billyferry

Παιδιά καλησπέρα στη γραμμή εκτελούν και τα 3 πλοία δρομολόγια Θάσος 1, Θάσος 2 και Θάσος 3, το Θάσος 2 κάθε μέρα και τα Θάσος 1 και 3 ανα βάρδιες.

----------


## billyferry

Το Θάσος 3 μέσα στην Κεραμωτή. Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους λάτρες του πλοίου!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε billyferry για τα ωραία σου. Περιμένουμε και άλλο φωτογραφικό σου υλικό, απ' όλα τα πλοία της ωραίας Θάσου.

----------


## billyferry

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα!  Το Θάσος ΙΙΙ δεμένο στον Λιμένα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά την ακινησία του στο λιμάνι του Πρίνου, σήμερα ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του Θάσο - Κεραμωτή. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ακριβώς δύο χρόνια μετά τον τελευταίο του δεξαμενισμό στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας, τότε δηλαδή που είχε περάσει στην πλοιοκτησία της ΑΝΕΘ και είχε μετονομαστεί πριν ανέβει στην Θάσο, το πλοίο θα ξαναβρεθεί και πάλι στα μέρη μας για δεξαμενισμό και εργασίες συντήρησης στα ίδια ναυπηγεία.

Οι πληροφορίες μας λένε ότι (πάντα "θεού θέλοντος και καιρού επιτρέποντος") αύριο (02/2ου) το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει από την Θάσο, και μεθαύριο (03/2ου) το πρωί (07.30) θα περνάει τον δίαυλο της Σαλαμίνας προς την Ελευσίνα !!!!!

Για να δούμε αν θα τηρηθεί επακριβώς ο προγραμματισμός του ταξιδιού !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Και όντως από τις 07.30 π.μ ήταν στη ράδα του Πειραιά και περίμενε. Μόλις έλθουν φωτογραφίες από το δεξαμενισμό του ....θα τις ανεβάσω. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## leo85

Το Θάσος ΙΙΙ σήμερα στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνιος.

ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙΙ-4-2-2017-01.jpg 

4-2-2017.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θάσος ΙΙΙ τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Ελευσίνας και σήμερα έπεσε από τη δεξαμενή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν λίγο ήρθαν και φωτο από την Ελευσίνα που βρίσκεται το Θάσος ΙΙΙ. Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι το πλοίο θα φύγει μόλις φτιάξει ο καιρός. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ 33 10-02-2017 copy.jpg

----------


## billyferry

Τελικά δεν θα γραφτεί το όνομά του κανονικά έτσι; Δηλαδή να σβηστεί τελείως το Πάραλος ΙΙ... Ή δεν χρειάζεται;

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θάσος ΙΙΙ αφού έπεσαν οι άνεμοι έφυγε σήμερα το πρωί για την όμορφη Θάσο. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στη ράδα του Πειραιά με πολύ υγρασία.

ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙΙ-37-17-02-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θάσος ΙΙΙ σήμερα το πρωί στην Κεραμωτή. Καλή συνέχεια στο υπέροχο πλοίο και πλήρωμα.

ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙΙ-39-21-03-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι να πει κανείς !!! Οι ανεκδιήγητες ανακοινώσεις συμβάντων από το υπουργείο.... έχουν πλέον ξεφύγει παντελώς. Έτσι όμως μαθαίνουμε κι εμείς οι αδαείς ότι το αμφίπλωρο _ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ_ δεν είναι επιβατηγό - οχηματαγωγό αλλά επιβατηγό - _τουριστικό_ !!! Να 'στε καλά ρε παλικάρια που μας ανοίγετε τα μάτια !!!




> Σάβ, 12/08/2017
> 
> Με μέριμνα του Κέντρου Επιχειρήσεων του Λιμενικού Σώματος – Ελληνικής  Ακτοφυλακής διεκομίσθη, πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, από το λιμένα Θάσου  στο λιμένα Κεραμωτής Καβάλας, με το _Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ_ ''ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ'' Ν.Π. 11589,  77χρονος, ο οποίος έχρηζε άμεσης νοσοκομειακής περίθαλψης.


_Πηγή_ (για του λόγου το αληθές !!!)

----------


## pantelis2009

Θα είναι Λιμενοφύλακες.........με κλήρωση !!!!!!!!Έρε που καταντήσαμε θα ξεχάσουμε την υπέροχη Ελληνική γλώσσα με τους αχρείους που έχουμε μπλέξει και έχουν βολευτεί όλοι στο Δημόσιο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θάσος ΙΙΙ (e.x Πάραλος ΙΙ) προχθές δεμένο στο Λιμένα Θάσου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙΙ-40-19-08-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θάσος ΙΙΙ σήμερα έκλεισε ναυτολόγιο και βγήκε για την ακινησία του στον παλαιό Λιμένα. Καλή ξεκούραση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με το νέο πρόγραμμα δεξαμενισμών του ΟΛΠ το Θάσος ΙΙΙ θα βγει από τις 11/12 έως τις 17/12/2018 στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη. 
¶ρα λόγο των αυτών των γεγονότων  ακύρωσε τον δεξαμενισμό του στην Ελευσίνα και προφανώς τον ίδιο δρόμο θα ακολουθήσουν και τα άλλα πλοία της ΑΝΕΘ που έχουν σκοπό να δεξαμενιστούν. ¶ρα η Σάββατο ή Κυριακή θα ξεκινήσει το Θάσος ΙΙΙ από Θάσο για Πειραιά.  Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## pantelis2009

Και οι νέες πληροφορίες λένε ότι κατά τις 12.00 θα ξεκινήσει το ταξίδι του από Θάσο για τον Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ήδη βρίσκεται στο ύψος του Σουνίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θάσος ΙΙΙ (e.x Πάραλος ΙΙ) φωτογραφημένο σήμερα στον Πειραιά από τον πρώην Α' Μηχανικό του Γιάννη Καζούρη. Οι αγάπες δεν ξεχνιούνται.

ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙΙ-41-10-12-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θάσος ΙΙΙ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη που βρίσκεται για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙΙ-42-14-12-2018.jpg

----------


## leo85

Δυο φωτογραφίες και από έμενα την Πέμπτη 13-12-2018 με τη βροχή.

ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙΙ-13-12-2018-01-.jpg ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙΙ-13-12-2018-02-.jpg .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θάσος ΙΙΙ σήμερα το πρωί βγήκε από την δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη και έδεσε στην Ακτή Ηετίωνα για τις τελευταίες εκκρεμότητες και τα χαρτιά του και αν ο καιρός το επιτρέπει θα φύγει για Θάσο. Καλή συνέχεια. Την θέση του στη δεξαμενή πήρε το Ιονίς. 

ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙΙ-44-18-12-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θάσος ΙΙΙ τελείωσε με τα χαρτιά του, έφτιαξε και ο καιρός και πριν λίγο αναχώρησε για Θάσο. Καλές γιορτές.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έφτασε την Θάσο και έδεσε στον Πρίνο

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θάσος ΙΙΙ αύριο ξεκινά τα δρομολόγια του στην Κεραμωτή. Καλές Γιορτές.

----------


## pantelis2009

Με μέριμνα του Κέντρου Επιχειρήσεων του Λιμενικού Σώματος – Ελληνικής Ακτοφυλακής, διεκομίσθη, βραδινές ώρες χθες, από το λιμάνι Θάσου στο λιμάνι της Κεραμωτής, με το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ''ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙΙ'',  33χρονη η οποία έχρηζε άμεσης νοσοκομειακής περίθαλψης
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Μπήκε το Καλοκαιράκι και όλα τα νησιά άρχισαν να βουλιάζουν από τον κόσμο. Χθεσινή φωτο πρώρα και πρίμα από το *Θάσος ΙΙΙ* σε ένα του δρομολόγιο από Κεραμωτή για Θάσο. Καλή συνέχεια. 

ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙΙ-47-17-06-2019.jpg ΘΑΣΟΣ-ΙΙΙ-48-17-06-2019.jpg

----------


## ορεστης σ

Καλημέρα . Ξέρουμε σε ναυπηγείο κατασκευάστηκε . Ευχαριστώ

----------

